# are tri kickbacks a bit gay?



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

i was just wondering if anybody has any ideas or tips for triceps?

im currently using my home gym in my garage, lack of funds has seen me be demoted to my "gym", i find kickbacks well a bit gay, like givin a backwards reach around(not that i would know how that feels!)

anyway i do cgbp, try doin skull crushers but as theres a rack on my bench their pretty hard to get the right movement, also 1 arm tri extentions ( i think their called this, the 1 where you bend your arm behind your head with a dumbell).

anybody?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

dips are great. Make sure you don't lean too far forward or you'll just be working your chest.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

their y.m.c.a GAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

well bodybuilding is a bit gay if you ask me, only the part where you pose on stage in a thong, greased up, shaven, showing off your muscles.

Squatting could be gay especially if you go ass to floor because there could be man lying on his back with his willy out.

Deadlifts you bend over, with **** sticking out, you could get a bummin

Bench press, whilst lying on your back a man might start trying to ride you like a pony.

I mean the list is endless,

MMA?

2 guys grappling with eachother, exchanging bodily fluids whilst slippin and sliding in a cage. Sweat, blood etc... it cannot be helped. Could be seen as gay.

You get me?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Close grip beach press and pushdown using cables are the BOMB for me...love em...used to do kick backs...got bored of them...perhaps because they were maybe too difficult to master with heavy weights and I was too GAY to admit that to myself.....?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> well bodybuilding is a bit gay if you ask me, only the part where you pose on stage in a thong, greased up, shaven, showing off your muscles.
> 
> Squatting could be gay especially if you go ass to floor because there could be man lying on his back with his willy out.
> 
> ...


All these wild thoughts running through your mind, get yourself outta that closet big boy:lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dips, cgbp, overhead db press and ez skullcrushers!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ANGLIK said:


> All these wild thoughts running through your mind, get yourself outta that closet big boy:lol:


Lol


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> well bodybuilding is a bit gay if you ask me, only the part where you pose on stage in a thong, greased up, shaven, showing off your muscles.
> 
> Squatting could be gay especially if you go ass to floor because there could be man lying on his back with his willy out.
> 
> ...


yeah i get ya, it all seems a bit gay when you put it like that, just glad your not spotting me on bench press, i might get a right tea-bagging!!!


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

i love kick backs done right they fooking hurt make arms look much thicker to.


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

scobielad said:


> Close grip beach press and pushdown using cables are the BOMB for me...love em...used to do kick backs...got bored of them...perhaps because they were maybe too difficult to master with heavy weights and I was too GAY to admit that to myself.....?


as im in my "gym" i have no cables, which i really miss, pulldowns- i loved em:cursing:


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

evolution said:


> i love kick backs done right they fooking hurt make arms look much thicker to.


think im missin the cables mate,jus lookin for summat to replace the feeling i got from them


----------



## alis88 (Jul 27, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> well bodybuilding is a bit gay if you ask me, only the part where you pose on stage in a thong, greased up, shaven, showing off your muscles.
> 
> Squatting could be gay especially if you go ass to floor because there could be man lying on his back with his willy out.
> 
> ...


HAHA, thanks for the laugh! 

I really like tricep kickbacks. They really hit my arms a lot more than other exercises. The burn after is insane.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I do tricep kickbacks... I think this makes me a raging homosexual ass bandit... but meh works my arms quite well so i'll call it justified...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tricep kickbacks ARE'NT GAY, i love doing them with a guy behind me incase i need a spot, the Bum is immense


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

u might look gay doin them but a hench guy like me...naaah:cool:


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't do them personaly but the biggest guy who goes to our gym does them...........hold on, he wear's lycra body suits   

Seriously!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

RKO_VIPER said:


> yeah i get ya, it all seems a bit gay when you put it like that, just glad your not spotting me on bench press, i might get a right tea-bagging!!!


Well you might get a tea baggin, I'm 6'4 so you might have to wait until I'm about 75 and got a real saggy pair of knackers!


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Well you might get a tea baggin, I'm 6'4 so you might have to wait until I'm about 75 and got a real saggy pair of knackers!


hahaha, dont think i'll wait round that long mate!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

alis88 said:


> HAHA, thanks for the laugh!
> 
> I really like tricep kickbacks. They really hit my arms a lot more than other exercises. The burn after is insane.


You're welcome.

Who's that woman staring at me in your avatar?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I've never really felt kickbacks in my triceps to be honest and prefer other tricep excercises, and they could be seen as gay if you have a large handlebar mustache, are naked and are using two giant d*ldos instead of weights.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

i did some today,

still fancy girls


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Super Gay

If you think about it your bending over and grasping a DB and moving it in a motion that can only be described as WAKING off the guy behind.

BUT if you need to improve your tricep you can DB extend me anyday:whistling:


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

energize17 said:


> Super Gay
> 
> If you think about it your bending over and grasping a DB and moving it in a motion that can only be described as WAKING off the guy behind.
> 
> BUT if you need to improve your tricep you can DB extend me anyday:whistling:


Really their no different from bicep curls... hammer curls and bicep curls are isolation for the biceps and kickbacks and extensions are isolation for the triceps... hammer curls make it look like your having a w'ank more..


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

haha thanks for all the replies ppl, i'll stick to kickbacks for the time, wont be subsituting my dbs for dildos tho!!!

i'll jus change my music to electric 6 GAYBAR while im working out!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

-Jack- said:


> i did some today,
> 
> still fancy girls


well stop sending me photos of you posing with a pinneapple between your legs


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

RKO_VIPER said:


> haha thanks for all the replies ppl, i'll stick to kickbacks for the time, wont be subsituting my dbs for dildos tho!!!
> 
> i'll jus change my music to electric 6 GAYBAR while im working out!


Another thing with kickbacks is their cheaper... you just need a reasonably heavy dumbell, why bench 130kg when you can build the same mass with 25kg? compounds by definition share the strain over multiple muscle groups.. isolation is isolated so you can only work with about a 20% of the weight..


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I think 'neck thrusts' whilst on your knees with your mouth making an "OOOoooo" shape is another not so macho exercise best left to home gyms and prison showers.


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

> sounds like you've had practice mate :tongue:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cwoody swears by tricep kickbacks but then again he wears make-up lol


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

i dont do kick backs, but i do underhand pull down one hand at a time, they have helped me add size on my tris, whilst doing other heavy stuff obviously


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

uhan said:


> cwoody swears by tricep kickbacks but then again he wears make-up lol


LOL was waiting for this! ....your that predictable i reckon i can tell when your next on your period! 

I actually do do kick backs of sorts, but with my head rested against and inclined bench and knee's on the base, i do both arms at the same time with a twist out at the end.

Other than that Dips and Cable pull downs are my top fav's


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

RKO_VIPER said:


> sounds like you've had practice mate :tongue:


The only time I've done that is when I was playing an owl at my school play.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Would probably choose killing myself over doing a kickback

Or Gary Glitter


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Kickbacks should only be used for exercise if your job invovles [email protected] off elephants


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

good shaping exercise!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Barbell mafia said:


> good shaping exercise!


shaping what ?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Barbell mafia said:


> good shaping exercise!


Hope your being sarcastic. "Shaping" is a word that belongs on the men's health forum. No place for it over here


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i heard gay men utilize the tricep kickback motion


----------

